#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Wat is er aan de hand in Belgi..Marokkaans meisje van 11 doodgeschoten

## SportFreak

Waarom waarom ?

Drugsgeld maakt ieder zijn leven kapot

----------

